# Ivf funding in Wales



## Wales81 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi all. 
I was wondering if anyone knows the eligibility criteria for NHS funded ivf in Wales. A few years ago when I was under the care of my consultant he told us we were not eligible. I have a biological son but my husband has no biological children. After chatting with a colleague today I'm told that I should be eligible. Can anyone shed any light? 

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi there, I think the deal is that in Wales you are not eligible for nhs funding if either partner already has a child. There is a minimum 2 years wait at the moment for treatment anyway. They are in a big mess in Wales!


----------



## Baking Queen (Jul 7, 2014)

As long as the child is not living with you, then you are eligible. If you google IVF eligibility criteria in Wales it will give you the link to check.
BQ. xx


----------



## Wales81 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for your replies.  I was sure that this was the case too, but my colleague seemed to think the rules have changed.  Will do a bit of googling when I get in from work xx


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

These are the latest guidelines from last month: http://www.wales.nhs.uk/sitesplus/863/page/75679#criteria

As long as one of the partners doesn't have a living child you're eligible for treatment

/links


----------

